# [Horde Echsenkessel / Mal'Ganis / Taerar] Suche nach langer Pause neue Gilde (Priester) Mal



## Teebeutelwerfer (14. August 2014)

[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Grüße.[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Wiedie Überschrift schon sagt suche ich eine neue Gilde. Ich habe nuneine 2 Jährige Pause hinter mir und habe nun
[/font][font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]beschlossen die Allianzzu verlassen und zum neuen addon endlich meinen wahren Platz in derHorde zu finden.
Durch die Vorbestellung von WoD habe ich auch schoneinen 90er Char den ich jetzt wieder neu zu Spielen lerne
(durch dievielen Veränderungen die ich nicht mit erlebt habe).[/font]

[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]MeineKriterien:[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]-EInenette Gilde mit gesprächigen Membern ab 21 (Ich selbst bin 27) Ichsteh nicht auf die Art Gilde die sich
JEDEN tag NUR anschweigt undman sollte sich auch über das ein oder andere unterhaltenkönnen[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]-Mansollte sich untereinander unterstützen[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]-DieGilde muss nicht eine der ersten sein die den aktuellen Raid auf Herodurchrattert wie ein Abführmittel den
Darmtrakt aber es sollte schonZiel sein bei den aktuellen Raids mit zu mischen und nicht erstanfangen wenn
schon der Endcontet voll im Gange ist.[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]-Ichbin selbst Berufstätig und bin verheiratet ergo muss ich leiderGottes auch arbeiten und meine Frau verlangt
auch ab und zu dass ichnach ihrer Pfeife tanze ^^ also bitte nicht gleich rum meckern wennich mal einige Tage nicht on bin.[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]-EinForum und TS sollte vorhanden sein.[/font]

[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Soda ich einiges fordere ist es auch nur fair zu sagen was ich euchbiete:[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]-Ichbin lernwillig, lese selbständig guides zu bossen bin aber auchbereit neues auszutesten.[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]-Ichbin auch bereit einiges an Gold auszugeben um meine chars weiter zutreiben[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]-ichscheue mich keineswegs TS zu nutzen (kaufe mir morgen übrigens einneues Headset)[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]-Ichbin hilfsbereit[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]unddas wichtigste[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]-Ichbin ein gar putziges Kerlchen^^[/font]

[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]alsowenn das jemand liest und denkt "hey der verrückte Kerl dakönnte zu uns passen" dann schreibt mir doch ne PM
und schicktmir einen Link eurer Homepage damit ich mich, wenns verlangt wird,manierlich bewerben kann.[/font]

[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]euerJérôme alias Luciná[/font]


----------

